# Biostar Tz68K+ or ASUS P8Z77-M



## rohit32407 (Jul 6, 2012)

Current System specs are in signature but i am going to write them down here as well:
Processor- i5 2310 2.9 GHz(3.2 turbo)
Motherboard- Intel dh61ww
RAM- 8 GB G Skill Ripjaws 1600 MHz( 2 x 4 GB)
PSU- FSP Saga II 500W
HDD- Seagate Barracuda 2 tb and 500 GB
GPU- ASUS GTX 560 DirectCU(Single Fan)
Cabinet- NZXT Gamma

I am getting Biostar TZ68K+ for 9.5k locally and ASUS P8Z77-M for 11k. I don't know if they are overpriced. I am currently in Allahabad(U.P.). I have these two options which one should i go for? I will be buying an i5 2500k within next 15-20 days. I am aiming to overclock it to atleast 4.5 GHz. Also is CM hyper 212 EVO good enough for that kind of overclocking?

I Suppose for that kind of overclocking i will have to opt for a new PSU? If yes then can you guys suggest one keeping in mind the change in mobo, processor and CM hyper 212 evo. I have to make the purchase of mobo today itself so please suggest.

P.S. Buying online isn't an option since i will be selling my old mobo and processor to the dealer. Otherwise my budget will get screwed.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 6, 2012)

Those prices are quite high. 
Biostar TZ68K+ will cost 7.5k at max and Asus P8Z77-M around 10k at max. 
Check Prime ABGB and Deltapage for latest pricing, even flipkart had TZ68K+ for 7.2k only. 
Also do contact with your Rashi Service centre regarding price of P8Z77-M.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 6, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Those prices are quite high.
> Biostar TZ68K+ will cost 7.5k at max and Asus P8Z77-M around 10k at max.
> Check Prime ABGB and Deltapage for latest pricing, even flipkart had TZ68K+ for 7.2k only.
> Also do contact with your Rashi Service centre regarding price of P8Z77-M.


Screw the budget man(excuse my language but i am really frustrated now) i am going for ASRock Z77 extreme4 *www.flipkart.com/asrock-z77-extrem...ZH9T&ref=a80ef8ba-9e05-4271-a09d-8a5511819847. I have compromised many a times on motherboard and have always suffered so this time i am not gonna compromise. I just wanna confirm if this is the right choice for a moderate overclocker(4.5-4.7 GHz). Processor i will be going for is i5 2500K(unless some1 suggests some better option in the same price range. So is the mobo that i have selected suitable for moderate overclocking(4.5Ghz around)?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 6, 2012)

For OCing @ those speeds you need a good quality build motherboard with more power phases , a good cooling and it also depends no the silicon the chip is made Of. Even a Noctua DH14 Cannot Push part the 2500K more than 4.5K Ghz . You need water cooling or LN2. A normal OCer dont oc more than 4 Ghz . You are not a Normal OCer .


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> For OCing @ those speeds you need a good quality build motherboard with more power phases , a good cooling and it also depends no the silicon the chip is made Of. Even a Noctua DH14 Cannot Push part the 2500K more than 4.5K Ghz . You need water cooling or LN2. A normal OCer dont oc more than 4 Ghz . You are not a Normal OCer .



The motherboard that i mentioned in my last post ASRock Z77 extreme4 ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

This motherboard has 8+4 phase power design. I am not trying to hit 5.0 GHz or anything. I will be more than happy with 4.3-4.5 . I am also planning to go for a better PSU and CM hyper 212 Evo before attempting to overclock. Is this motherboard good enough for that kind of overclocking with i5 2500K?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 6, 2012)

I dont know Why you want to Overclock ?? 
I5 2500K is a Powerful Processor @ its Stock Speed . OC it After 1 or 1.5 Years .


----------



## iittopper (Jul 6, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> The motherboard that i mentioned in my last post ASRock Z77 extreme4 ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> 
> This motherboard has 8+4 phase power design. I am not trying to hit 5.0 GHz or anything. I will be more than happy with 4.3-4.5 . I am also planning to go for a better PSU and CM hyper 212 Evo before attempting to overclock. Is this motherboard good enough for that kind of overclocking with i5 2500K?



yeh you can hit 4.5 ghz easily with that motherboard . I have overclocked my i5 2500k with biostar tz68k+ @ 4.7 ghz . For PSU go for seasonic sII 520w @ 3.7k or 620w @ 4.6k .


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 7, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> For OCing @ those speeds you need a good quality build motherboard with more power phases , a good cooling and it also depends no *on* the silicon the chip is made Of. Even a Noctua DH14 Cannot Push part the 2500K more than 4.5K Ghz . You need water cooling or LN2. A normal OCer dont oc more than 4 Ghz . You are not a Normal OCer .



u can easily get 5GHz on AIR..provided u have a good motherboard and a proper air cooler.
As for the motherbaords...i will recommend u guys to stay away from Asrock or biostar...
get a good mobo,maybe spend a few bucks more,but it will be worth it.

take ur pick 
OCF motherboard recommendation thread.
and read the notes


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 7, 2012)

@OP: Get ASUS P8Z77-M.



Sainatarajan said:


> For OCing @ those speeds you need a good quality build motherboard with more power phases , a good cooling and it also depends no the silicon the chip is made Of. Even a Noctua DH14 Cannot Push part the 2500K more than 4.5K Ghz . You need water cooling or LN2. A normal OCer dont oc more than 4 Ghz . You are not a Normal OCer .



Here you are. 
Go on!


----------



## Myth (Jul 7, 2012)

Asus p8z77-m pro, if budget is not a constraint


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 7, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> u can easily get 5GHz on AIR..provided u have a good motherboard and a proper air cooler.
> As for the motherbaords...i will recommend u guys to stay away from Asrock or biostar...
> get a good mobo,maybe spend a few bucks more,but it will be worth it.
> 
> ...



Ah well! went through your link and now i think i should rather wait for my pockets to regain their thickness first. I was just getting overwhelmed by the choices present and since i have never overclocked before so i didn't know much. But thanks to all you guys yet again for help. I will wait for a month and then will go for asus p8z77-m pro.



Sainatarajan said:


> I dont know Why you want to Overclock ??
> I5 2500K is a Powerful Processor @ its Stock Speed . OC it After 1 or 1.5 Years .



Only reason I want to overclock is because i am too much into Flight Simulator X. To run FSX smoothly one needs atleast 3.9-4.0 ghz of CPU clock. Its highly CPU intensive. Thats my sole reason for overclocking or else i won't need it for an year so atleast.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 7, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Ah well! went through your link and now i think i should rather wait for my pockets to regain their thickness first. I was just getting overwhelmed by the choices present and since i have never overclocked before so i didn't know much. But thanks to all you guys yet again for help. I will wait for a month and then will go for asus p8z77-m pro.
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason I want to overclock is because i am too much into Flight Simulator X. To run FSX smoothly one needs atleast 3.9-4.0 ghz of CPU clock. Its highly CPU intensive. Thats my sole reason for overclocking or else i won't need it for an year so atleast.



Get an Asus  P8Z77-M. Asus is One of best Motherboard Manufactures I have went to their stores  There having Good line of Motherboards Like Asus Maximus Series ,Asus Formula,Sabretooth P67,Etc


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 7, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Get an Asus  P8Z77-M. Asus is One of best Motherboard Manufactures I have went to their stores  There having Good line of Motherboards Like Asus Maximus Series ,Asus Formula,Sabretooth P67,Etc


Finally oscillating between many a thoughts coming to my mind i have ordered Asus P8Z77-M and an i5 2500K. Now coming to the PSU yet again. AFAIK I should not overclock with my current PSU. So is seasonic sII 520w is going to be enough for my setup or should i go for 620w one?
My upgraded Rig would be:
Processor- i5 2500K
Mobo- Asus p8z77-M
GPU- Asus ENGTX 560 DirectCU(single Fan) 1gb gddr5(NO OC factory or otherwise)
PSU- FSP Saga II 500W(Current)
Cabinet- NZXT Gamma
RAM- 2x4 GB G skill ripjawsX 1600 MHZ
HDD- 1) 2 TB 5400rpm Seagate Barracuda green
2) 500 GB 7200 rpm seagate barracuda


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 7, 2012)

Asus pwns Biostar


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 9, 2012)

maybe i should ask in the appropriate section about the power supply. But thanks guys you all have been of great help.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ you got your answer regarding FSP Saga II 500W on the PSu thread.

As for your config in here get the GS600 - you can the cpu and gpu both


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ you got your answer regarding FSP Saga II 500W on the PSu thread.
> 
> As for your config in here get the GS600 - you can the cpu and gpu both


Thanks yet again topgear. I think i will go for the PSU first and then the aftermarket HSF. . Just 1 query on TheItWares.com it says tht gs600 has 27Amp in +12v rail whereas in flipkart it says +12v rail it has 48 Amp, m a little confused


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

It is 48amp.
See at the website of Corsair.


----------



## warfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

My vote for ASUS P8Z77-M over Biostar/Asrock


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

@ OP - if you can either get Asus p8z77-M Pro or else settle with Asrock Z77 Extreme4.


----------



## Myth (Jul 10, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Finally oscillating between many a thoughts coming to my mind i have ordered Asus P8Z77-M and an i5 2500K. Now coming to the PSU yet again. AFAIK I should not overclock with my current PSU. So is seasonic sII 520w is going to be enough for my setup or should i go for 620w one?
> My upgraded Rig would be:
> Processor- i5 2500K
> Mobo- Asus p8z77-M
> ...



Why a 5400rpm HDD ?!?!


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 11, 2012)

Myth said:


> Why a 5400rpm HDD ?!?!


Coz i just wanted it for storage. I have another 500 gb 7200 RPM Seagate Barracuda for gaming purposes. 2 TB 7200 RPM was way out of my budget.



topgear said:


> @ OP - if you can either get Asus p8z77-M Pro or else settle with Asrock Z77 Extreme4.



Err..i have already bought ASUS p8z77-M as it was recommended by almost every1 on this thread over Asrock z77 extreme4. I hope the motherboard i have bought will allow me to do what i want i.e slight overclock maybe 4.0 or 4.3 at max.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 11, 2012)

^^its better than asrock


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Coz i just wanted it for storage. I have another 500 gb 7200 RPM Seagate Barracuda for gaming purposes. 2 TB 7200 RPM was way out of my budget.
> 
> Err..i have already bought ASUS p8z77-M as it was recommended by almost every1 on this thread over Asrock z77 extreme4. I hope the motherboard i have bought will allow me to do what i want i.e slight overclock maybe 4.0 or 4.3 at max.



ok - overlooked the post no 13 anyway, congrats


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Err..i have already bought ASUS p8z77-M as it was recommended by almost every1 on this thread over Asrock z77 extreme4. I hope the motherboard i have bought will allow me to do what i want i.e slight overclock maybe 4.0 or 4.3 at max.



You can easily overclock to 4-4.2GHz with that board, provided that you have a descent CPU cooler like Hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You can easily overclock to 4-4.2GHz with that board, provided that you have a descent CPU cooler like Hyper 212 EVO.


Just a quick question-
Seasonic s12ii 620w- 5.4k
Corsair gs600- 5k

These prices are on flipkart and i will have to buy from flipkart coz only they are giving COD option. I have to order today so please advise. Do you think seasonic is worth spending 400 extra? Also how is seasonic's after-sale services?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

Get Corsair GS600 *@4K*
There are sites like primeabgb, itwares, smc etc. which are very reliable.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Get Corsair GS600 *@4K*
> There are sites like primeabgb, itwares, smc etc. which are very reliable.



theitwares @ 4.8k+ credit card charges(approx-200 Rs i guess) CORSAIR GS600 Gaming Series 600W Power Supply

Primeabgb.com- They don't have GS600, they have GS500,700 and 800

smcinternational.in- they don't have any GS series PSU listed on their site.

theitdepot.com- 4935 RS + Shipping charges (100-200) Theitdepot - Corsair Gaming Series 600W Power Supply (GS600)

Looking at the above details everything adds up to 5000+. Only flipkart is offering COD which will be the best way to pay for me as i am yet to get my debit and credit card(just shifted to allahabad).

So coming to my previous question seasonic 620w @ 5.4k or GS600 @ 5k? Please advise.

*EDIT*: Finally ordered Corsair GS600 from flipkart, hope i made the right choice


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ Congrats and you have made the right choice


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Congrats and you have made the right choice


Thanks to you and all the other digitians, your advises have helped me immensely


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 13, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> *EDIT*: Finally ordered Corsair GS600 from flipkart, hope i made the right choice



Considering the scenario you are getting from online market, you ahve made the correct decision.


----------

